
Twitter Is a Hateful Place by Design - SREinSF
https://www.gq.com/story/twitter-hateful-place-by-design
======
dictum
I'm not sure why I expected a thoughtful piece with actual substance — the
nexus between Twitter's original design, post-launch strategy shifts, and its
current state — from a mass-market publication in 2018, but I did, and that
was a mistake.

Now I'm convinced _that_ was designed. Someone crafted a wily scheme that
ultimately had me reading a few paragraphs looking for actual insight. Who's
the mastermind behind this?

